# MYSQL befehl verzögern



## Defkil (28. Apr 2012)

Hey 
ich versuche

```
mysql_query("UPDATE *** SET ***=***+'***' WHERE ***='***'");  
mysql_query("INSERT INTO *** (***, ***) VALUES ('***, '***')");
```
eine verzögerung mit sleep(10) ect. aber es kommt nur heraus das die Seite länger ladet...Wie könnte ich das machen nur das das eine langsamer ladet?
Also das der Befehl das in der Datenbank was gemacht werden soll, erst nach 5 Sekunden kommt, aber die restliche Seite normal ladet
da ich auf meinem Diebspiel will, das wenn jemand auf den Link von einem anderen geht zB 5 Sekunden da bleiben muss, bevor ein Befehl in die MYSQL kommt und er das virtuele Geld bekommt
In Javascript kenne ich mich leider garnicht aus und wurde von einem Foum hierhin geschickt
MFG Defkil


----------



## Marcinek (28. Apr 2012)

PHP Scripte werden auf dem Server ausgeführt und der Webserver liefert das Ergebnis an den Client.

Man kann das ein wenig aushebeln indem man PHP: ob_flush - Manual nutzt.

Aber idealerweise würde man das mit javascript machen, weil wenn der user die Seite verlässt wird das PHP Script dennoch ausgeführt unter umständen.

Schon mal dran gedacht dich an ein PHP Forum zu wenden?


----------



## Defkil (28. Apr 2012)

MYSQL Befehl verzögern - php.de
Dort sagten sie mir das es mit Javascript Ajax geht und ein reiner Javescript Forum habe ich nicht gefunden


----------



## Marcinek (28. Apr 2012)

Ich kann mich dieser Antwort schließen:



> Sorry, aber wenn du etwas nutzen möchtest musst du dich mit dem jeweiligen Thema befassen. Dir etwas einfach hier reinzuschreiben bringt NULL und der Lerneffekt ist nicht enthalten. Setzte dich damit auseinander und zeig uns dann deine Problemstellen.
> 
> Galileo Computing :: JavaScript und AJAX
> 
> Oder einfacher gesagt: Wenn du dich damit nicht auseinander setzen willst, brich das ab und vergiss deine Idee. Einfach so innerhalb 2 Wochen "lerne-ich-alles" ist nicht drin.



Quelle: MYSQL Befehl verzögern - php.de (ph|L
Erfahrener Benutzer)


----------



## Evil-Devil (30. Apr 2012)

Mir stellt sich gerade die ominöse Frage warum man überhaupt den SQL Befehl verzögern wollte.


----------



## Marcinek (30. Apr 2012)

Weil er eine Art "Werbeseite" anzeigen möchte, für die man eine Gutschrift erst nach X Sekunden bekommt.


----------



## Evil-Devil (30. Apr 2012)

ah ok, das hab ich oben überlesen. Naja...setzt dann - leider wieder - Javascript voraus. Ob nun ein XHR oder IMG, Frame ist dann seine entscheidung.


----------

